# TWF LCD Television LCD2651ID



## rickynumber18 (Feb 28, 2007)

Hello again. I've searched this site and others like TiVoportal but am struggling to find a remote control code to programme my TiVo remote to work my new TWF LCD television. 

It's model number LCD2651ID and although it says TWF on the front it's made by Siemssen Electronics UK. Anyone else out there got a TWF and can suggest a code number? Many thanks.


----------



## blindlemon (May 12, 2002)

Don't know the code, but one of the new TiVo Glo remotes should work as they can be programmed to learn the codes for any TV :up:

And they look quite nice too


----------

